# Why are certain members getting banned for no reason?



## longhairdreamzz (Apr 9, 2010)

I know for a fact that aquafinawetwet did not do anything wrong.  She did not post anything offensive since she joined.  I suggest reviewing her post and letting her know why she was banned.


----------



## brownelovely (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG!

What in the world?


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 10, 2010)

Don't worry--if a member gets banned, they know EXACTLY why.


----------



## Keen (Apr 10, 2010)

are you sure she doesn't know? No one gets ban for no reason. They may not agree with the reason but there's a reason.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Apr 10, 2010)

Wait, when you get banned, does this mean you can't access the forums anymore?
How long are you banned?


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 10, 2010)

ZeeOl'Lady said:


> Wait, when you get banned, does this mean you can't access the forums anymore?
> How long are you banned?



I think that's what it means. You can't log on anymore.

Some people are banned for a little while, others for life!


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Apr 10, 2010)

Is this for cursing or posting non-Christian posts?
What?


----------



## Mai Tai (Apr 10, 2010)

I believe it states in the Terms & Conditions, that the mods can choose to ban members at THEIR discretion.  Meaning that they really don't owe an explanation, but are courteous enough to give one. 

If your friend has a question about this, then she needs to contact the mods herself to talk about it.  I don't think this forum is an appropriate place to bring up such things because starting threads like these can also get you banned.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 10, 2010)

Mai Tai said:


> I believe it states in the Terms & Conditions, that the mods can choose to ban members at THEIR discretion.  Meaning that they really don't owe an explanation, but are courteous enough to give one.
> 
> If your friend has a question about this, then she needs to contact the mods herself to talk about it.  I don't think this forum is an appropriate place to bring up such things because starting threads like these can also get you banned.




But once you're banned, how can you contact a mod? If you can't log in or anything?


----------



## Ms. Feliz (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm sure you know as well as everyone else, who aquafinawetwet was. If a member is banned and comes back with a new s/n and the mods know this, they will get banned again. Offensive posts or not. End of story.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

pookaloo83 said:


> But once you're banned, how can you contact a mod? If you can't log in or anything?



You can still make a ticket in the contact us section even when you've been banned. Ummm so I've heard at least . . .


----------



## BellaLunie (Apr 10, 2010)

:scratchch: I knew that siggy looked familiar


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 10, 2010)

longhairdreamzz said:


> I know for a fact that aquafinawetwet did not do anything wrong.  She did not post anything offensive since she joined.  I suggest reviewing her post and letting her know why she was banned.



Aquafinawetwet/lilmsjanet contacted us and although she knew very well why, I provided an explanation.

The side effect though - for you - is that the offending member's IP address has been banned and that means your IP address too. That is a bit weird since you share the same IP address for the last year....

If you are just sharing the network that lilmsjanet has (or she shares yours) then you should thank your friend for effectively restricting your access too.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> You can still make a ticket in the contact us section even when you've been banned. Ummm so I've heard at least . . .



That is correct. The ticket system is there for any problems that might arise with the forum.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Apr 10, 2010)

In that case, can you check the IP of TheBusiness as well? I have a strong suspicion that she's aniyasmommy.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Apr 10, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> In that case, can you check the IP of TheBusiness as well? I have a strong suspicion that she's aniyasmommy.



I was gonna say, but I didn't want to say


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 10, 2010)

MahoganyJazz said:


> In that case, can you check the IP of TheBusiness as well? I have a strong suspicion that she's aniyasmommy.



I didn't even know aniyasmommy has been banned! Where have I been?


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Apr 10, 2010)

lafani said:


> I didn't even know aniyasmommy has been banned! Where have I been?



I'm not absolutely sure she has been. They just seem like the same person for obvious fictitious reasons.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Apr 10, 2010)

lamaravilla said:


> I was gonna say, but I didn't want to say



I think I'm the most to the point Pisces in the world. So unemotional at times as well. I think I was supposed to be a Cap.


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope everyone gets investigated then because it seems to have a lot of past(banned) annoying people still hurr.


----------



## LisaLisa1908 (Apr 10, 2010)

Goodness.  Does it take all this?  Some leopards just don't know how to change their spots.

Folx know EXACTLY WHY they get banned.  Some folx get a short rope, others get a longer one.  Thing is, if you want your $6.50's worth, constantly testing the rope length is kind of diametrically opposed to that.

Just saying.


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 10, 2010)

Certain people live under the extremely false perception that the Internet and especially a discussion forum is anonymous. Logging in with a different account even if you have a dialup with rotating IP addresses is hardly something that will 'protect' your anonymity.

Even so, fine you managed to 'fool' us and you are the same old trouble maker disguised with a different name. The nature does not change - you will slip sooner or later and we will know who you are and you will leave.

I have to admit though, apart from a very small number of ex-banned members, most that returned have not broken a rule at all. 

Now as for the small number that still wants to stir trouble... Thank you for the $6.50


----------



## dimopoulos (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh and by the way, if anyone wants to fool us by registering a new username, just make sure you use a slightly different email address. For instance:

Old banned member: [email protected]
New member: [email protected]


----------

